# Subtank Mini Top Fill Tank



## WillieRoux (5/7/15)

http://brokevapers.com/subtank-mini-top-fill-tank/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WillieRoux (5/7/15)

Any vendor got this already?.....


----------



## WillieRoux (5/7/15)

WillieRoux said:


> Any vendor got this already?.....


Either this or get a REO ....Or fit a backpack with my e-juice with a pipe running straight into the tank....Cause it feels like im doing to much screwing and UN-screwing...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (5/7/15)

Hi @WillieRoux 
I hear you on the too much filling or pitstopping

My solution till now has been to have multiple devices but i have some juices now that i like enough that I could do with a really nice big 10ml easy to use giant tank - lol
For vaping at the desk while on the computer. 

Am thinking of getting the Subtank Plus for its extra capacity but am waiting till they do the modifications to it that they did in the new black Subtank Mini thats part of the Subox kit.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (5/7/15)

The Subtank mini is already so easy to refill, I wouldn't bother with one of these. The only advantage I can see with this top fill gimmick is that you could possibly get a tiny bit more juice in the tank.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## WillieRoux (5/7/15)

Silver said:


> Hi @WillieRoux
> I hear you on the too much filling or pitstopping
> 
> My solution till now has been to have multiple devices but i have some juices now that i like enough that I could do with a really nice big 10ml easy to use giant tank - lol
> ...


I got the Plus....It's 2 small

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Silver (5/7/15)

WillieRoux said:


> I got the Plus....It's 2 small



Oh no, what now...?


----------



## WillieRoux (5/7/15)

Silver said:


> Oh no, what now...?


They should make a tank that u can stack....u just add and add and add and add

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## BumbleBee (5/7/15)

Silver said:


> Oh no, what now...?



Remember this?




The 30mm Kayfun holds 20mls

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre (5/7/15)

Silver said:


> Hi @WillieRoux
> I hear you on the too much filling or pitstopping
> 
> My solution till now has been to have multiple devices but i have some juices now that i like enough that I could do with a really nice big 10ml easy to use giant tank - lol
> ...


@Rob Fisher gave my two 9ml Vapage bottles, which I fitted into my Woodvils. In there goes my adv's. Those extra mls really make a difference. They also fit into the Grands. Maybe we should order a bigger batch?

http://vapage.com/vaporizers/v-mod/vapage-vmod-xl-bottles-9ml-2-pack.html

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (5/7/15)

Andre said:


> @Rob Fisher gave my two 9ml Vapage bottles, which I fitted into my Woodvils. In there goes my adv's. Those extra mls really make a difference. They also fit into the Grands. Maybe we should order a bigger batch?
> 
> http://vapage.com/vaporizers/v-mod/vapage-vmod-xl-bottles-9ml-2-pack.html



Thanks @Andre - that looks like a plan indeed
Are these ones better than those chinese branded square 10ml (i think) ones from before?


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/7/15)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Andre - that looks like a plan indeed
> Are these ones better than those chinese branded square 10ml (i think) ones from before?



Yes they are... MUCH better!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## WillieRoux (5/7/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes they are... MUCH better!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Daniel (5/7/15)

Andre said:


> @Rob Fisher gave my two 9ml Vapage bottles, which I fitted into my Woodvils. In there goes my adv's. Those extra mls really make a difference. They also fit into the Grands. Maybe we should order a bigger batch?
> 
> http://vapage.com/vaporizers/v-mod/vapage-vmod-xl-bottles-9ml-2-pack.html



I'm in if you do decide to order @Andre

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (5/7/15)

Im in too @Andre
Ill take at least 6 if you do order but no worries if you dont


----------



## Andre (5/7/15)

Daniel said:


> I'm in if you do decide to order @Andre





Silver said:


> Im in too @Andre
> Ill take at least 6 if you do order but no worries if you dont


They are out of stock. Have asked for a notification when back in stock. Will let you guys know.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (25/9/15)

Daniel said:


> I'm in if you do decide to order @Andre





Silver said:


> Im in too @Andre
> Ill take at least 6 if you do order but no worries if you dont





Andre said:


> They are out of stock. Have asked for a notification when back in stock. Will let you guys know.



@Silver and @Daniel: Vapage 9ml bottles in stock at last. Have ordered some. Slow boat - takes at least 2 months (even longer). Shall let you know when I have in hand.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Crittilian23 (25/9/15)

Silver said:


> Hi @WillieRoux
> I hear you on the too much filling or pitstopping
> 
> My solution till now has been to have multiple devices but i have some juices now that i like enough that I could do with a really nice big 10ml easy to use giant tank - lol
> ...



there is a solution http://www.vapeking.co.za/xtank-v4-10ml-tank.html


----------



## Deckie (25/9/15)

WillieRoux said:


> http://brokevapers.com/subtank-mini-top-fill-tank/


These are not authentic Kangertech Subtank Mini replacements - 3rd party manufactured but apparently they work available on Fasttech


----------



## Silver (25/9/15)

Crittilian23 said:


> there is a solution http://www.vapeking.co.za/xtank-v4-10ml-tank.html



Thanks - saw that a while back but thanks for the reminder 
I need to investigate this more

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (25/9/15)

Andre said:


> @Silver and @Daniel: Vapage 9ml bottles in stock at last. Have ordered some. Slow boat - takes at least 2 months (even longer). Shall let you know when I have in hand.



Thanks @Andre, much appreciated


----------

